# Really cheap stuff.....



## alongman (Nov 12, 2011)

One of my co-workers pointed me to this site called www.dealnews.com. It's AMAZING! They have a HUGE listing of all the sales that companies are running including free shipping, bulk purchase, etc... on anything from computers to food. They are constantly updating, so you have to keep looking to find different deals. It lists the current prices and how the prices compare to other sales, on the same product, from the past so you can tell if you're getting the BEST deal.

These are my purchases for today -

1) 3'x2' custom designed vinyl banners from Staples - FREE!!!! All I had to pay was shipping. (Great for promoting at horse shows I think)

2) 10-pack of mens' Nike socks for $3 with free shipping

3) An Eddie Bauer long-sleeve plaid dress shirt for $6 with free shipping

I've talked to several people who shop the site regularly and say it's fantastic for getting boxed food items, toiletries, etc....

Take a look...........everyone is looking to save a couple bucks these days.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks! This is a great site! Perfect with Christmas comming!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank-you for sharing, I've been searching for a good deal on laptop computer , thanks the link I just bought a $500 Toshiba at Best Buy for $270!


----------



## alongman (Nov 13, 2011)

Next to the Lil Beginnings pages, the website now has an official "quicklink" on my computer.


----------



## alongman (Nov 13, 2011)

Eddie Bauer is having a 30% sale, Sears is having 5-25% off almost all of their merchandise today.


----------



## Equuisize (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks. Fun to browse those sites even if you aren't in the market for anything.

Often you can steer, like you just did, others to find what they need.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 13, 2011)

I got a free burger from Ruby Tuesday, with purchase of two soft drinks, on this site today. We go to RT all the time so this was great for us. Thanks Adam!


----------



## wpsellwood (Nov 13, 2011)

Parmela as much as u spend on gas u need to save somewhere huh? Thanks Adam!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 13, 2011)

wpsellwood said:


> Parmela as much as u spend on gas u need to save somewhere huh?


----------



## alongman (Nov 13, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> I got a free burger from Ruby Tuesday, with purchase of two soft drinks, on this site today. We go to RT all the time so this was great for us. Thanks Adam!


I got the same deal! It's really amazing how much you can save by just using this one website...... I think my personal goal is going to try to check it daily and post at least one deal here.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks Adam! I will check it out! I'm always up for a good deal...





Another site I have used (and get emails/FB messages about deals) is bradsdeals.com. I got a 2 yr magazine subscription for under $7 from that site!!


----------



## alongman (Nov 15, 2011)

Wendys' restaurant has a coupon today for FREE sandwiches......no other purchase necessary. Also, there are several "underwear" items (socks, underwear, etc...) - packs of Hanes socks and underwear for $2 with free shipping.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 17, 2011)

I found a pair of lambskin driving gloves, with Thinsalate, for Robert for Christmas for $.9.99 with free shipping by looking at this site! And they came in XXL which is what he wears and is so hard to find! Thanks again Adam!!!


----------



## alongman (Nov 19, 2011)

Free medium fries with purchase of a drink at McDonalds!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 19, 2011)

alongman said:


> Free medium fries with purchase of a drink at McDonalds!



I have gotten gloves for Robert, 4 gift certificates from Restaurant.com for 90% OR LESS of face value and I printed off 4 of the Fries coupons!!! Oh and I got a pair of Crocs for $14.99 and free shipping! Thanks Adam for telling us about this site!


----------



## chandab (Nov 19, 2011)

Fun to look at, but so far, I haven't found anything I can't live without. Guess wiht Christmas coming up, I should look more with a gift-giving eye, than for me.


----------

